# Mortgage increase - for July Payment not changed in PTSB



## sulo (30 Jul 2008)

Logged online to see that the RATE for our tracker mortgage has changed and gone up to 5.35%.

However the agreed monthly withdrawal (which has come out this month) has not - Same as it was for the whole year.

Rang PTSB and they advised that they haven't had time to increase the "Agreed Payment".  

However they have had time to pay less capital this month and take out  more interest, until such time they get around to increasing the monthly amount.

I assume this is all above board and acceptable.


----------



## jhegarty (30 Jul 2008)

same here, payment today has not gone up...


----------



## sulo (30 Jul 2008)

Can you view your accounts online?

If you check out your amount left on your loan, you will see it doesn't change MUCH from last month (this is due to the fact they've taken more interest this month).


----------



## jhegarty (30 Jul 2008)

No , i don't have online access with PTBS... looking at the €150k odd left would just depress me....  32 years left and counting ;-)


----------



## sulo (31 Jul 2008)

150... that would make me smile!

I've 28 years left and double yours and add another 70k!!... I'd hate to see you then *L*.


----------



## loll (31 Jul 2008)

as far as i am aware the increase wont take place until august


----------



## Fauve (31 Jul 2008)

You will probably/may already have a letter outlining adjusted repayments.
This happened to us, online I could see the rate was adjusted, a week or two later, the repayment was adjusted in line with the new rate (and new TRS figure also), and then the letter...
As loll says, to come into effect in August.
hth
Fauve


----------

